# Upload your Sweet horses 2!



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey!

Some of you may have visited my thread Upload your sweet horses. The thread has gone silent but I miss read the faces of your horses everyday so here I am starting it up again. The rules are post a picture of a horse that you know Very very well and by looking at his/her face I will try and tell you the horse's character please tell me truthfully whether I am right or wrong and what I had got wrong and right.

Thanks,

Phantomstallion


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi I have started a thread called Beautiful Horse Pictures 
CW


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

This is Echo:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres Rodeo


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

This is Cayden


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's mine. First is Sapphire, second is Lakota, third is Apache, then Bonnie, then Cheyenne and last but not least Tequila.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

*Palominolover:

*Echo: High intelligence, empathy with rider, sensitive-do you have any other pics because it is hard to see the shape of her face or eyes from that one.

*csimkunas6:

*Rodeo: cooperative, sensitive, self-confident, affectionate-how old is he?

*Dark Intentions:*

Cayden: High intelligence, empathy with rider, affectionate

*HorseLovinLady:

*Sapphire: cooperative, needs clear instructions, thoughtful, affectionate, willing.

Lakota: Very intelligent, steady, brave, bold, affectionate.

Apache: Very intelligent, affectionate, demands to be treated with respect, a dominant character, steady

Bonnie: cooperative, needs clear instructions, affectionate, sensitive, gentle.

Cheyenne: cooperative, affectionate, sensitive, slow learner, willing.

Tequila: High intelligence, empathy with rider, temperamental, brave, bold, straightforward.

Thanks for the quick replies guys!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hattie


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is Pilgrim.
Next is Sam.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

The horse on the right more so then the one on the left...but you can do both. You can also do the one in the middle too...


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Star - Appaloosa gelding









Sahara - Paint mare









Angel - Paint mare









Piper - Paint mare


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's more of Echo:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> *csimkunas6:
> 
> *Rodeo: cooperative, sensitive, self-confident, affectionate-how old is he?



He is defintely self confident, affectionate for sure. For the most part he is very cooperative, but he dies have his stubborn moments, as far as him being sensitive, hes some what sensitive, but not as sensitive as you would think. I was thinking about that the other day actually, he is a horse that can be as sensitive, or as laid back as you would like a horse to be. He has two sides. He can really overreact, get up and go, or he could care less, and be as lazy as can be.

He is 20months old. Thanks so much!!


----------



## xxnoreinsxx (Dec 20, 2011)

Gray - Molly
Paint - Zoey


----------



## xxnoreinsxx (Dec 20, 2011)

Its really neat what you're doing


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll have to do them tomorrow guys. I was really busy all day and now it is late. Sorry!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Phantomstallion said:


> *HorseLovinLady:*
> 
> Sapphire: cooperative, needs clear instructions, thoughtful, affectionate, willing.
> 
> ...


 You done really well with all of them, although Sapphire is just a tad stubborn lol and Cheyenne is a very quick learner. Other than that you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, I'll play. (No comments on the kids, please.)
Hondo - 
























Levi - 
























Geronimo -


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll play! Here's my QH gelding Hunter


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay My herds names are.....Paint with slight blaze...Inanna, the paint beside her is her colt (snip and star) is Atreyu. The two black girls are Twilight and in last picture Midnight..Thanks


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Riley 5.5 year old Percheron Gelding. And April 18 month old QH.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

This is Joe.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

*Clava:*

Hattie: cooperative, needs clear instructions, affectionate.

*Taffy Clayton:*

Pilgrim: Empathy with rider, cooperative,


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> *Clava:*
> 
> Hattie: cooperative, needs clear instructions, affectionate.


Spot on!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Echo: High intelligence, empathy with rider, sensitive-do you have any other pics because it is hard to see the shape of her face or eyes from that one.

You pretty much got him dead on. He is VERY sensitive, too smart for his own good. I wouldn't exactly call him empathetic though =/He's not exactly mr.social until you actually start doing things with him. Thanks =)


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Phantomstallion said:


> *Palominolover:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Whoa, that's like, totally correct, wow, your good!


----------



## chexylove (Apr 4, 2011)

Chex


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are all my kids! 

Sassy

















Rose (left) and Sassy (right)

Rose again

















Flint

























SoBe

























Lizzie


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

First one, sorrel mare with blaze, is Molly Jo.

Second one, sorrel gelding with star, is Red.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thank you Phatomstallion I will try to remember that Pilgrim has empathy for the rider next time he bucks me off. This will help me not get so mad at him. lol.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Hold on a bit. I'll do them all after Christmas.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I can wait as long as needed  But here are some of my boy Rusty, he is a 6 year old Arab 

(Yes, he isn't the total best at jumping... Well, in all honesty, he has his own little way of jumping, as you can see from the picture. He is pretty much a dork when it comes time to jump...)


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

this will be interesting! i love that you're doing this! THANK YOU!! && take all the time you need too 

*Gypsy Rose-*

























*Lonestar-*

















*Katydid-*


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

My pony, Leia


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is Silver Sabre:


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

This is Sonny, thanks for doing this.


----------

